# Do you walk you 'in season' bitch?



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a springer bitch who will be 12 months old in two weeks and yesterday came into her first season. 

I remember a while ago reading previous threads about people complaining about others walking their bitches when in season. I am obviously not meaning off lead walks, but short walks near home and on lead? It is obviously a long time not to let her out and as we are considering having her spayed after her season, it would be a further length of time not being allowed out.
Any advice appreciated!


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

If she is on lead, I can't see the problem.

Perhaps mention it to the owners of any intact males who are off-lead, but other than that, you should be fine.

I've never had any problems, personally.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

On lead at home would be the worst if you live in a built up area. You will be advertising her to all the dogs around. 
If you can drive out to somewhere fairly remote, that would be best.
I used to swim mine a lot when in season, only in fairly clean flowing water though


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

ChatterPuss said:


> I have a springer bitch who will be 12 months old in two weeks and yesterday came into her first season.
> 
> I remember a while ago reading previous threads about people complaining about others walking their bitches when in season. I am obviously not meaning off lead walks, but short walks near home and on lead? It is obviously a long time not to let her out and as we are considering having her spayed after her season, it would be a further length of time not being allowed out.
> Any advice appreciated!


Ideally walk her at times when there aren't many other dogs around - probably very early in the morning, or late at night.

Also, if you can avoid places where other dogs will be - in other words, no parks!

Great that you're being considerate, by the way. In season bitches can drive male dogs crazy even from quite a distance away.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks
I would always keep her on lead. I was thinking of avoiding main times when locals walk their dogs. I took my other dog this morning before I went to work and didn't meet any other dogs. I was just concerned because I had read of people getting anoid with others about it, so thought I would be doing wrong.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've never been in this situation Lilly was spayed at 6 months - Some owners say no walks at all and do a lot of indoor and garden play, training and mental stimulation. Others walk on lead at anti social hours in places where other dogs rarely go such as a walk around the industial park at odd hours.

However don't do what happened to us the other day - 2 little terriers came running up to say hello - all very friendly - then the owner says 'oh they might get a little funny as she's in season'  
What would of happened if my dogs were entire males - as it was Zipper was very interested in her and her little male friend and Zipper started a fight over her


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

EllesBelles said:


> *If she is on lead, I can't see the problem.*
> 
> Perhaps mention it to the owners of any intact males who are off-lead, but other than that, you should be fine.
> 
> I've never had any problems, personally.


Er, what differences does the bitch being on lead make to *MALE *dogs.....?

I have watched male dogs race across fields to get to in-season bitches who were on leads, two fields away!

Once a male dog catches the scent of an in-season bitch, it is all bets off - training flies out the window and some male dogs will do ANYTHING to reach that female!

Just because you haven't experienced problems, does not mean those problems don't exist!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes ive always walked mine, i tend to walk her later so i can still have her off lead, lucky if i did see a dog i dont know which would be very rare she comes straight to me any way so i could put her straight on the lead no problem.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I have tennis courts near me so have been using those, real life saver as I don't have a car and Luna's too mental to stay indoors with no walks. She's still crazy on lead walks to the tennis courts, one more week and i'll have my arm back (she's been pulling like crazy) and sanity :lol:

I'm happy if I never have to own a female again

I did the same with my malamute but she was easier because she's so chilled out, I only bothered just to stop her getting fat 

Try to avoid bus times, hanging around parks etc anywhere where dogs can be a nuisance or follow you home.

We've been lucky to only meet with neutered males and females, she even got to play with her best friend in the courts today (Not maya but a small terrier named Rosie).


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

we met a couple and thier in season bitch yesterday afternoon, there were probably another 5 or so dogs in the same area and they had her running around off lead until they saw us approaching, luckily I think our boy is still a bit young to be bothered but I wouldnt have been to happy if he was older as I had only just put him back on lead when we saw them


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

TabithaJ said:


> Er, what differences does the bitch being on lead make to *MALE *dogs.....?
> 
> I have watched male dogs race across fields to get to in-season bitches who were on leads, two fields away!
> 
> ...


And of course it is never the owner of the bitch that is at fault if the dog catches up on them! I have seen so many arguments where owners of bitches in season take their dogs out and a dog catches the scent and is off and of course he will do what males do and let's face it not only are you putting your bitch in a potentially dangerous situation but also yourself. You could be faced with more than one dog on your bitches trail.

Why do it?


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I am quite fortunate that I live in an area where mainly retired people live who leisurely walk their small dogs and always on lead, so it may be easier for me.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ChatterPuss said:


> as we are considering having her spayed after her season, it would be a further length of time not being allowed out.


You're usually best waiting until a couple of months after the season to spay, not doing it soon after. And usually they're allowed leash walks anyway 

I never had any issues with those who were sensible about walking a bitch in season. Those who brought them to the most popular dog walking place on a sunny Saturday afternoon were the ones I got annoyed with. One of my dogs was extremely interested despite being neutered and many of the dogs were intact.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

912142 said:


> *And of course it is never the owner of the bitch that is at fault if the dog catches up on them!* I have seen so many arguments where owners of bitches in season take their dogs out and a dog catches the scent and is off and of course he will do what males do and let's face it not only are you putting your bitch in a potentially dangerous situation but also yourself. You could be faced with more than one dog on your bitches trail.
> 
> Why do it?


Lets not start this one again!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

ChatterPuss said:


> Thanks
> I would always keep her on lead. I was thinking of avoiding main times when locals walk their dogs. I took my other dog this morning before I went to work and didn't meet any other dogs. I was just concerned because I had read of people getting anoid with others about it, so thought I would be doing wrong.


There are some very strange people in the world and I seem to have met most of them on dogs walks. 
I have had two people march up to me shouting about my bitches in season. Both of mine are spayed??!. I have also been shouted at for putting dog poo bags in my own back garden as I walk past to pick up later. One lady on a footpath in a field both my dogs on lead, I smiled and said "good morning" she started shouting about how she didn't understand people who think their dogs are wonderful?!! I have had people tell me off because it's cruel to keep dogs on lead and others scowl at me when my dog is off lead. 
Conclusion people are odd and you do what you think is best for you and your dog.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

It is most considerate to others and safer for your bitch and other dogs if you keep her in the house and garden for the entire time. And it's doable - after a few days of no walks she'll settle into the routine of it. Just keep her mind occupied to avoid attacks of the naughties. 

If you must walk her drive her to a place where there will be no off-lead dogs at all, preferably no dogs at all. Keep her on lead obviously and keep unsocial hours. It's no use keeping your dog on lead if other owners, who have no idea your bitch is in season, have their dogs running free. And remember the more determined/interested dogs can scent a bitch from a good distance and could come looking for you. And not all dog owners are responsible enough to come after their dog! So you could find yourself with one, or more, entire males trying to get at your bitch and noone to help you... seems a better option to just stay inside for 3 weeks!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

dandogman said:


> Lets not start this one again!


?? Start what? I am merely posting what I have observed over the years of walking my dogs.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie had two seasons with me prior to being spayed at 2 years old. Millie had 2 long pavement wallks a day plus off lead time on a private field each evening. I only walked her in public where dogs should be on a lead and I avoided walkng ast houses where I knw 'yard dogs' are loose. I never had a problem, I saw someone I crossed over the road - I couldnt of not walked her for three weeks. In fact I have only once had someone have a go at me for walking an 'in season' bitch - and it was 4 months after her spay. Keep to quieter times and void off lead areas and you should be fine.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

It does really annoy me when people have their in season bitches out in the park, on lead or not. If they're street walking no problem at all, as they can cross the road or warn me and I will make sure to keep Dino under proper control.
When I had Cassie she was allowed out to socialise on lead with known neutered males and females, after day 3 she didn't really want to go out anyway so it wasn't a problem - but had she wanted to go out I'd have taken her round the block a few times after 11pm and before 7am.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Werehorse said:


> Just keep her mind occupied to avoid attacks of the naughties.


Been experiencing that recently with one madam recovering from a sprained ankle 



Werehorse said:


> If you must walk her drive her to a place where there will be no off-lead dogs at all, preferably no dogs at all.


My dad found old abandoned graveyards at night are a good place for this, sounds odd but I can see the logic  
Teaching recall we used tennis courts/basket ball in unsocial hours to help concentration while still being outside but I suppose you could perhaps use them for this too.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I walk my bitches in season but we go up the farmers fields and don't really see many other dogs. I wouldn't like to walk mine on the pavements around my house so they can leave a scent trail home because it will lead to every stray male dog in the neighbourhood camping on the doorstep.

I drive or cycle with mine to the footpath by the fields and let them off lead. 

I'm selfish and inconsiderate and I just don't care about anyone else's dogs


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I walk my bitches in season but we go up the farmers fields and don't really see many other dogs. I wouldn't like to walk mine on the pavements around my house so they can leave a scent trail home because it will lead to every stray male dog in the neighbourhood camping on the doorstep.
> 
> I drive or cycle with mine to the footpath by the fields and let them off lead.
> 
> I'm selfish and inconsiderate and I just don't care about anyone else's dogs


I'm sorry but if you are going to walk your Bitches.... 
From now on I will be calling castrated males Hommies so I can feel Gangsta too


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

I think we need to remember that no dog goes mad/dies because they cannot go out for a walk for a few weeks.

Those of you who do walk in-season bitches: even if you 'avoid' houses with male dogs, if you are in the same street those male dogs will still be aware of your female.

*If heaven forbid there was some fatal, highly infectious disease affecting all dogs, I bet everyone would suddenly be able to keep their dogs inside for a few weeks.....!*

Yet owners of bitches rarely seem to make this choice when their girls are in season - no matter how serious the problems it poses to male dogs, both entire and neutered.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I walk Kite when she's in season, as she is now. I use the bitch deodorant tablets, along with the spray which gives her bum a minty freshness. The only time I've had a male (entire) dog react at all was once when she'd had a swim in the sea, and he just did a double-take as we walked past on the pavement. I actually feel quite insulted on her behalf.

Mainly I take her to the shore below the high tide mark, or to remote footpaths. She'll be on lead unless I can see there's not another dog or person for half a mile or so. I've found some lovely remote walks by looking on the map, never met anyone else on them, and discovered some really nice places that I'll be visiting again. Some of the gardens I work in are large and enclosed, so she can run round in them (the owners of the gardens don't mind - sometimes they pay me to work in their gardens while they throw a ball for my dogs).

As for keeping her at home, there's a canal towpath at the end of my garden, with dogs going up and down it all day long. I'm sure she'd cause more disruption to the male dog population if she was left there.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

TabithaJ said:


> *I think we need to remember that no dog goes mad*/dies *because they cannot go out for a walk for a few weeks*.


You don't have collies!


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

I generally dont walk mine, we live in a 'dog busy' area, so its just not on, its safer for her, me, and the males dogs. 

She instead has lots of playtime in the garden, if its hot she loves paddling pool and attacking the water from the hose, ball games, etc. i just keep her as occupied as i can, shes lazy at the best of times so im lucky like that. I understand people with collies and like breeds could have more of an issue. 
I also reduce her food slightly so she dosnt put on weight through not getting as much exercise. 

Then when im certain shes all finished i give her a good bath and off we go again! 

No matter how much you think other dogs may not be about, ive been out at 11.30 at night and 2 huge dogs ran straight across the road off the field,(nothing to do with us my bitch wasnt in season) no owners in sight! (until about 5 minutes later 2 very out of breath women arrived!)


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> You don't have collies!


My first dog was an extremely large Collie with a huge amount of energy


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont see the issue?
If your bitch is in season, whats wrong with walking her on lead??

Dogs dont go insane with lust and loose all reason just because of a bitch in heat. Got to a dog show for a day and you will see a ring full of intact males and intact females who may or may not be in heat.

Go to a protection sport venue and you will see intact males working and focused on their handler despite the presence of other intact females who may or may not be in heat. 

Its called management and training


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I had a unspayed collie bitch as a family dog when I was in my teens/early twenties. She never went out in season, she just got training and games in the house. She got a bit more barky than usual and didn't settle as well as she did after he usual long walks but she definitely didn't go mad or die. And she had seasons for most of her life - not like most bitches now who get spayed after just one.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I don't see the issue?
> If your bitch is in season, what's wrong with walking her on lead??
> 
> *Dogs don't go insane with lust and loose all reason just because of a bitch in heat.* Got to a dog show for a day and you will see a ring full of intact males and intact females who may or may not be in heat.
> ...


Actually some do.

Nothing to do with 'training'.

Some male dogs will catch the sent and training flies out the window - they will then bolt across fields/roads et to get to the in-season bitch.

Doesn't always happen but* does *happen with some intact males.

*The bitch being on a lead is irrelevant* -* being on a lead does not alter her scent nor the very real impact it can have on some males*.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

TabithaJ said:


> Actually some do.
> 
> Nothing to do with 'training'.
> 
> ...


Bolting is behavior, behavior can be modified.
You could argue the same for a highly prey driven dog and a squirrel - lets eliminate all squirrels of the world so that I can walk my prey driven dog off leash without him possibly bolting.
If your dog bolts - for whatever reason - he has no business off lead until you train him not to bolt. Its not the fault of the in-season bitch any more than it is the fault of the squirrel that the dog is not under owners control.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I have lived with dogs all my 70+ years and only 2 have been male. None of the bitches were ever walked when in season, speying was rare when I was young. We had all sorts of breeds from Alsations (as they were then) to mongrels and all between..
None were walked for about 3 weeks and we never had any problems with dogs going mad for the lack of exercise.


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

Having never had a female dog, I can't talk from experaince, however I have owned a number of male dogs and have had a few encounters with female dogs in season.

Personally I think its better for everyone if in season bitches are either kept in side or are only walked in places where there are unlikley to be other dog walker or unlikly to be other dogs off the lead. 

I don't think its good enough to walk through a palk and just tell other dog walkers that your dog is in season. your presuming that everyone else is responsible and that everyone else is 100% in controle of their off lead dogs. Very few if any are 100% in control of thier dog.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Bolting is behavior, behavior can be modified.
> You could argue the same for a highly prey driven dog and a squirrel - lets eliminate all squirrels of the world so that I can walk my prey driven dog off leash without him possibly bolting.
> If your dog bolts - for whatever reason - he has no business off lead until you train him not to bolt. Its not the fault of the in-season bitch any more than it is the fault of the squirrel that the dog is not under owners control.


Your analogy does not hold up.

I never suggested '_eliminating'_ in season bitches. I simply request that their owners do the fair thing and* not* walk them in busy areas, at busy times, *while* they are in season.

I have witnessed highly trained dogs being *totally overwhelmed* when an in-season bitch has been walked nearby on a lead. Having seen this personally I know these were* NOT* dogs who 'bolt'. They were well trained dogs who behaved *LIKE* male dogs sometimes do in the presence of an in season bitch.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I always walk mine following the same routine in season on leads. There is not really a huge amount of dogs around me. Strangely, I've also walked them with my friend's intact male who never once showed any interest in them.


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

i walk my bitch when she is in season, i just make sure she isnt offlead, and that we go at times we wouldnt meet other dogs, not that we meet any anyway


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I've never had a bitch, but if I did, I would still onlead walk her but stick to quiet places and at quiet times.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Been thinking about this myself as Mira is 9 and a half months and I imagine her first season is fairly imminent.

We have a field near our house which is secure and rarely used at the times we walk the dogs. So the normal 6.30am walk will be fine, and we can take her there late at night too.

She will of course have to miss a few weeks of training which is sad because she'll miss all of her friends! The only thing bugging me at the moment is that she's been due to take her Bronze/Silver for ages but it hasn't been booked yet, I'm worried that she'll come in to season when they come about and then she'll have to wait ages again!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

TabithaJ said:


> Your analogy does not hold up.
> 
> I never suggested '_eliminating'_ in season bitches. I simply request that their owners do the fair thing and* not* walk them in busy areas, at busy times, *while* they are in season.
> 
> I have witnessed highly trained dogs being *totally overwhelmed* when an in-season bitch has been walked nearby on a lead. Having seen this personally I know these were* NOT* dogs who 'bolt'. They were well trained dogs who behaved *LIKE* male dogs sometimes do in the presence of an in season bitch.


My analogy was to point out the impracticality of expecting others to adjust to your dog and your needs.
Sure, I don't think its too much to ask that people who walk in-heat bitches keep them leashed, but what about YOUR responsibility to keep your dog under control?

It might be "normal" for an intact male to go bananas over a bitch in heat (I would argue that its not), but that doesn't mean you have to accept or allow the behavior.
PLENTY of "normal" dog behavior is managed or trained or both.
Its perfectly "normal" for a dog to mark his den area, yet we don't allow that.
Its perfectly "normal" for a dog to resource guard, yet we don't allow it.
Its perfectly "normal" for a dog to scavenge the garbage, counter surf etc., but we don't allow it.
Its perfectly "normal" for a dog to predate and kill small creatures, but we don't let our dogs kill our pet cats and bunnies.

If you don't know how to manage and train an intact male, bitch in heat or not, then you need to learn to or castrate the dog. JMHO


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I walk my bitch when in season,and after 4 years have NEVER had a problem.I might add my boy was intact until december of 2011.Don't believe all the horror stories.*


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

912142 said:


> ?? Start what? I am merely posting what I have observed over the years of walking my dogs.


There is a ongoing disagreement over who would be to blame in this situation. The threads normally get quite heated shall we say!


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

daphni is 4 this year and has been walked every time she has a season.. i dont see the issue providing its handled responsibly.

i do think males can be trained to ignore seasons.. my entire female lives with 2 entire males, and none of them bat an eyelid (one has been used at stud and he still doesnt go mad)


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

When I had my old girl Suki she was never walked whilst in season. She had two seasons and then she was spayed at 2 years old.


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

My bitches are now spayed, but all have been walked almost as normal when in season. I am a bit more careful about where I go and at what times and they are only let off in open areas.

I have never had a dog turn up at my doorstep, never had a dog run away from its owner to get to us, never had any dog take much of an interest at all to be honest.

It is perfectly possible to train a dog come when faced with most distractions, including bitches in season. I do not believe that a dog can be called "highly trained" and yet "bolts across roads and fields to get to a bitch". If it does that, it is not "highly trained". It an owner of an entire dog cannot control their entire dog, then it should be kept on a lead or even better, castrated.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

TabithaJ said:


> I have witnessed highly trained dogs being *totally overwhelmed* when an in-season bitch has been walked nearby on a lead. Having seen this personally I know these were* NOT* dogs who 'bolt'. They were well trained dogs who behaved *LIKE* male dogs sometimes do in the presence of an in season bitch.


Agreed.
I have seen many people gutted because a show or training event falls when the bitch is in season. They often simply don't go.
Some breeds innate behaviour overrides training. I disagree with "just train your dog". There is a reason the vast majority of scent and sight hound owners don't walk off lead and it isn't because they are too lazy to train them.
Walking a breed not scent driven is like walking a different animal. We had a great class which had us train each others puppies for one session. It was amazing I now understand why GSDs are used in police work and how different impulse control was in a flat coated retriever to an elk hound. It helped me empathise, my dogs are laid back and I used to think prey drive was more manageable than it is. 
Independent will/ignoring instructions can be seen in agility,police work and sheep dog trials. We had the bomb squad at my work the other week and the spaniel had very selective hearing . Some hard working people who love training can do amazing things but they are still dogs and average people with the basic training good recall are not bad owners just because their dog ignores them to go get some loving :001_tt1:


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

dandogman said:


> There is a ongoing disagreement over who would be to blame in this situation. The threads normally get quite heated shall we say!


I see but I would have thought that anyone walking a bitch whilst it is in season has a fairly good idea of what is going to happen if a 'highly' sexed male dog is around, if they don't then they should. How can the blame be apportioned to the owner of the entire dog?

Not a question for you - merely stating what seems obvious to me.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Here we go again. It doesn't matter a damn what entire dog owners *should* be able to do (I personally don't believe it is possible to suppress the natural instinct to reproduce to such an extent in all dogs, some maybe but not all, not even castration does it for some!) - many will not be able to do it and by taking your in-season bitch out you are putting yourself, your bitch and unsuspecting owners of entire dogs at the mercy of luck and chance when you could have done something very simple to prevent a lot of potential heart break.

As an entire dog owner I will train my dogs to recall from distractions until I am blue in the face. But I still can't guarentee they could recall from the ultimate distraction especially by the time his testosterone levels are highest at around 12 months - 100% recall is a big ask for a teenage dog. Three weeks of training and fun in the house is much easier to manage to be honest. Obviously not all bitch owners, even ones that seem to think they are responsible, will do what I think they *should* do and keep their bitches in so the only think I can do is mitigate with training and hope it works when I need it - I can give us, with lots and lots of hard work and vigilance and being constantly on the lookout and keeping them away from on lead dogs, a 90% (at best?) chance of avoiding a situation developing. A bitch owner can give us 100% chance. It's a no-brainer for me. Especially as it is the bitch owner that is more likely to have to deal with the consequences.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

Howl said:


> Some breeds innate behaviour overrides training. I disagree with "just train your dog". There is a reason the vast majority of scent and sight hound owners don't walk off lead and it isn't because they are too lazy to train them.


Its not about the owner being lazy, it may simply be a matter of not knowing HOW to train. I'm honestly sick to death of hearing that you can't train certain breeds or certain breeds are untrainable. Last I checked they have not come out with a breed that is immune to learning theory and behavioral science any more than they have come out with a human that doesn't succumb to gravity 

Yes, instinctual drift is powerful stuff, but a smart owner combines smart training with smart management. 
I have 2 hugely prey driven dogs. I'm not going to put one of them in a room with a rabbit, say "leave it" and leave them alone for an hour and hope for the best, no. But I DO expect my prey driven dog to come when I tell him to, even if the rabbit is running away. That's combining training and management. You don't allow the dog to get in to such a state of arousal that he goes deaf. You pay attention, you steer the car before you start driving off the cliff


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, my dog has been kept on a lead constantly for about a month now because there are a few unspayed bitches that have been in heat in a village 1km away. He is almost 8 years old, if I let him go in a matter of one minute he will sprint exactly toward that village. He's also yowling and barking throughout the day often and he never barks out of the blue like that otherwise. The neighbour's dog, a five year old intact mutt, is acting completely normal. I think a close encounter with a bitch in heat right now would present a big problem for my dog, the bitch, her owner and me.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I am quite surprised at how heated this thread has got - after all its not exactly a 'new' problem so to say.

As an owner of a female personally it would never have crossed my mind not to exercise her at all and am quite surprised at how many believe point blank a female in heat should be allowed out of the house and its irresponsible to do so. Everybody's home environment / life stye is different and its unfair to sweep this statement across the board. 

I most definitely do not believe I caused a problem to other dog owners when Millie was in season. She was always on a lead where off lead dogs shouldn't be and I took every reasonable action to avoid others altogether. I also believe a dog should be only handled by somebody who can physically handle it, if an owner is worried about there dog physically overpowering them when on a lead maybe they shouldn't be walking it? ? Or should be taking further measures - head collar / harness / having someone with them who can handle the dog? 

Personally I believe some common sense from female dog owners would help in 98% of cases. I will wholeheartedly agree taking an in heat female anywhere near where off lead dogs even just 'could' be is very stupid - Sadly not every average Joe has realized this by reading this thread. 

Seems such a shame this thread has got so heated as the members on this forum are the more responsible bunch - There always has been entire females and entire males - and there always will be. There always will be those who will do as they please and not take into consideration others. 

Owner of females have a responsibility to exercise responsibly (On lead where unlikely to meet other dogs).

Owners of entire male have a responsibility to be able to control there dogs on a lead should the need arise.

Just don't blanket swipe all owners who have walked an entire female with the same brush.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Its not about the owner being lazy, it may simply be a matter of not knowing HOW to train. I'm honestly sick to death of hearing that you can't train certain breeds or certain breeds are untrainable. Last I checked they have not come out with a breed that is immune to learning theory and behavioral science any more than they have come out with a human that doesn't succumb to gravity
> 
> Yes, instinctual drift is powerful stuff, but a smart owner combines smart training with smart management.
> I have 2 hugely prey driven dogs. I'm not going to put one of them in a room with a rabbit, say "leave it" and leave them alone for an hour and hope for the best, no. But I DO expect my prey driven dog to come when I tell him to, even if the rabbit is running away. That's combining training and management. You don't allow the dog to get in to such a state of arousal that he goes deaf. You pay attention, you steer the car before you start driving off the cliff


No one said any dog untrainable.
Some are easier than others. 
"its a bit, I dunno, arrogant? to assume its possible to train a dog to 100% reliability." Your words not mine, which is exactly what I meant. 
Good clicker training with clear words and retraining with a new word when one fails is IMO the best way. However the best lead can break. It annoys me too when people say sight and scent hounds are stupid or untrainable. I do know D was very well trained. Great recall, good focus and a long stay. Learning how to train them was invaluable. Personally I keep mine on lead or in enclosed spaces, they are always work in progress. Response to scent stimulus developing as they get older makes a big difference. Not all dogs are the same and some on very rare occasions it has only happened to me twice with a switch off and go deaf + blind to recall. It lasted 5 mins before they got hold of their senses but it wasn't the same as a dog just being stubborn it is like they have gone into a mode.

All of these conversations are very well and I wish everyone cared enough to control and train but they don't. If it was my dog I would be looking for enclosed places to walk out the way. But as I have said before we can only do what we think it best for our dogs.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I mentioned my old bitch in the last thread so I'm not going to repeat what I said there but there was more to it...
She was OH's dog and he'd never gotten her spayed. When we got together, I booked her in and she came in to season, meaning he couldn't take her to work. Our only option was to leave her with MIL on strict instructions she wasn't to be walked at all and to please be careful. I didn't even leave a lead as she wouldn't need one.
MIL knew better and decided to take her for a walk, got to the top of the drive and 4 dogs had her
Our vets agreed to do an emergency spay, no Mismate then. Luckily she came through it ok, despite being 10 years old. Bitches have urges too.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

As irresponsible as some people may view this, I never changed how or where I walked my bitch when she was entire. I would obviously exercise caution and try to avoid other dogs but since we always walk where it's quiet anyway, I never altered anything when she was in season.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

Howl said:


> No one said any dog untrainable.
> Some are easier than others.
> "its a bit, I dunno, arrogant? to assume its possible to train a dog to 100% reliability." Your words not mine, which is exactly what I meant.


LOL, no where in my words did I say 100% reliability. No wonder conversations like this get heated! That's not what I said at all. I said you combine training with management. Management is not training, its doing things like keeping your dog on a leash or keeping him in enclosed spaces if the recall isn't trustworthy.

I'm simply saying that I don't agree with laying all the blame on intact bitch owners for daring to take their bitches outside the yard when in heat. If you have an intact male who goes nuts around females in heat then YOU too have a responsibility to keep your dog under control.

Example: I have a dog who is terrible dog park material. I would not take him to a dog park and expect other dogs to put up with his obnoxious play style. 
I have another dog who gets prey drivey around bracheocephalic small dogs. Boston terriers totally set him off. Should I ask anyone with a boston terrier to not walk their dog in any area I may want to walk mine? Of course not. The fact that their dog is a distraction to mine is only their responsibility so far as keeping their dog controlled. If you let your boston run up to my dog barking and snorting in his face and mine reacts, that's one thing. But if you're walking down the street and my dog goes bananas over your dog snorting and gagging on his leash, that's MY problem, not yours.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

ouesi said:


> My analogy was to point out the *impracticality of expecting others to adjust to your dog and your needs.*
> Sure, I don't think its too much to ask that people who walk in-heat bitches keep them leashed, *but what about YOUR responsibility to keep your dog under control?*
> 
> It might be "normal" for an intact male to go bananas over a bitch in heat (I would argue that its not), but that doesn't mean you have to accept or allow the behavior.
> ...


1 - my dog* is* neutered

2 - I have never asked any owner of any in-season bitch to _'adjust'_ to my _'needs'_. *All *I have said is that it is objectively* FAIRER* for in-season bitches to be walked *WELL AWAY *from places where other dogs are going to be, and at times where there are less likely to be other dogs!

3 - I can train a dog but I cannot, by some psychic ability, KNOW when and where an in-season bitch is going to come trotting round the corner, whether on or off lead. e.g. the owner of an in-season bitch that turned up at the park in the middle of a sunny Saturday last week, said owner then screaming every time an entire male dog headed her way...:frown2:

4 - Perhaps you have never personally seen the impact on an entire dog of an in-season bitch? A well trained entire dog, I mean....?

I have seen it, which is why I am making these points. For you to effectively blame the owner of the intact dog is highly unfair. Some dogs DO get OVERWHELMED and training DOES fly out the window. *These same dogs would never, ever ignore a recall under any other conditions - but can and do when an in-season bitch is nearby. *


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

TabithaJ said:


> 4 - Perhaps you have never personally seen the impact on an entire dog of an in-season bitch? A well trained entire dog, I mean....?
> 
> I have seen it, which is why I am making these points. For you to effectively blame the owner of the intact dog is highly unfair. Some dogs DO get OVERWHELMED and training DOES fly out the window. *These same dogs would never, ever ignore a recall under any other conditions - but can and do when an in-season bitch is nearby. *


I'm not sure what in my posts is prompting such rudeness from you, so this will be my last reply on this topic.

I have spent my entire life around intact dogs. I regularly attend and compete at dog shows where there are both intact males and in-season females. Please don't make assumptions about my knowledge or experience 

All I am saying is that I think it is excessive to expect an in-season bitch to never leave her home. I'll go so far as saying I think that's a bit ridiculous.

Yes, I believe it is solely my responsibility to control and/or manage my dog no matter what the distraction.

Let me give another example: I have an 80 pound prey driven and reactive dog. He was doing his long stay for rally, and the dog on course broke from his handler and ran up to mine aggressively barking and bouncing on his front feet. This dog was a tiny yorkie. Had my dog broken his stay and grabbed the yorkie and injured or killed him, guess who's at fault? MY dog. Doesn't matter that he was provoked. Doesn't matter that had the yorkie been a bigger dog the damage would have been less. Doesn't matter that a down stay isn't "supposed" to include that level of distraction. All that matters is that I control or manage my dog. 
(Fortunately my dog did hold his stay, but *I* broke position as was ready to jump in and grab my guy.)

Not fair? Oh well, life isn't fair. I believe in personal responsibility, not deflecting blame.


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I believe that if bitches in season are kept away from areas where other dogs may be off lead it would eliminate most of the aggro.
As several have already said, it makes no difference to a male whether a bitch is on the lead or not. If she is walked in an area where males may be encountered off their lead it is bound to lead to problems. Maybe there are some males that aren't badly affected and maybe some that can recall but there is a large proportion of intact males for which the scent of an inseason bitch gives them a one track mind and it is not through any lack of training on the owners part.
The scent of a bitch on heat can turn the head of even the highest trained dogs of field trial competitons, it is the reason you find this rule at these kinds of events 'Bitches in season or any dog suffering from a contagious disease will not be permitted to be present and must be removed forthwith'. 
If this is what happens to some of most highly trained dogs in society with the best trainers (some professional) then I think it is highly unlikely that the average owner is going to be very successful. As I say some might but the majority won't. 
So, back to what to do if your bitch is in season. The options that I see in order of safest first would be to excercise her in the garden under supervision, trips by car to private land, freinds gardens or to remote places where other dogs do not frequent. Or, at most on walks on the lead on pavements or other areas where all other dogs should be on their leads. But at no time in an area (whether on lead or not) where off lead dogs could be encountered:frown2::frown2::frown2:. If you do then it is a huge risk that you take, you may get away with it, you may not.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> I am quite surprised at how heated this thread has got - after all its not exactly a 'new' problem so to say.
> 
> As an owner of a female personally it would never have crossed my mind not to exercise her at all and am quite surprised at how many believe point blank a female in heat should be allowed out of the house and its irresponsible to do so. Everybody's home environment / life stye is different and its unfair to sweep this statement across the board.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with your reponse. 
I am quite surprised at how heated the discussion has got. 
I was merely asking for some general advice and views to reasure myself that I was doing the right thing and being considerate to other dog owners.

However, as you say, the main thing is that each dog owner uses common sense in their own personal environment and circumstances.

I can see both sides of the 'debate', and agree as you have stated that the 'rules' cannot be set across the board.

Personally I do feel that it would be safer to keep my bitch at home. However, as previously stated in my circumstance, I live in a quiet area where 99% of dogs are always on lead. It is also very easy to judge the best time to walk around the area as most of the walkers are retired and tend to walk at the 
same time of day which I can then avoid, so bearing this in mind, I don't see any problem in taking her for short walks avoiding other walkers.

I would never have dreamed of having her off lead or venturing into 'park areas' as some have stated, which I feel would be totally irresponsible!


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I'm not sure what in my posts is prompting such rudeness from you, so this will be my last reply on this topic.
> 
> I have spent my entire life around intact dogs. I regularly attend and compete at dog shows where there are both intact males and in-season females. Please don't make assumptions about my knowledge or experience
> 
> ...


*Where on earth have I been remotely 'rude' towards you???*

If you mean the bits in bold and red - that is purely for emphasis and not aimed personally at you.

There is nothing personal in this discussion and no need for you to make it personal.

Also, I did not make any 'presumptions' about your experience nor lack thereof: I deliberately phrased my remark as a question, which you have answered.

Finally: it's rather ironic, don't you think, that in an earlier post you talk about the importance of 'management', yet you don't seem to feel that the owners of in-season bitches should 'manage' their dogs?!

There is nothing 'ridiculous' about keeping an in-season bitch in the garden for three weeks. As it happens, I did *NOT *suggest this. All I have* EVER *suggested is that owners of in-season bitches avoid places and times that are popular with other dogs!

I hardly think asking for this is_ 'ridiculous'._


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I think most of the bitch-owners on this thread are prepared to do what they deem necessary to avoid other dogs.

And by in large that ties in with what most of the dog-owners think is acceptable.

But personally I take a fairly hard line on this, not for selfish reasons despite being a dog-owner currently. I have been on both sides of the coin and *in my view* taking a bitch out of house and garden when in season is putting her, yourself, other dogs and other owners, not to mention any car drivers and passengers that might be involved if a dog ran out into a road at risk. It might be a statistically small risk - I don't know I have no data, personal experience doesn't count as data - but it's definitely an unnessecary risk whatever breed or temperament of the bitch. With correct management and training 3 weeks in the house and garden any dog could cope with 3 weeks inside.

That is what _I_ consider to be the *best* option. If you feel defensive and angered by this then perhaps I've hit a nerve?

If you think you're doing enough but still taking your bitch out then good luck to you cos frankly you are going to need a bit of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry, one more thing then I really am done rather than inspire more ire directed at me 



Redice said:


> The scent of a bitch on heat can turn the head of even the highest trained dogs of field trial competitons, it is the reason you find this rule at these kinds of events 'Bitches in season or any dog suffering from a contagious disease will not be permitted to be present and must be removed forthwith'.
> If this is what happens to some of most highly trained dogs in society with the best trainers (some professional) then I think it is highly unlikely that the average owner is going to be very successful. As I say some might but the majority won't.


Then those owners should castrate their males in my opinion.

Here in the US, most obedience trials are held in conjunction with conformation/breed shows. Breed ring = intact dogs of both genders. No requirements for in-season bitches to leave the premises. Rather, its expected that you may encounter an in-season bitch or two on the premises.

Obedience trials = off-leash. Intact males galore complete the requirements of obedience in the same building, the same venue where there are in-season bitches all. the. time. 
I have known of males who become annoying balls of lust when they LIVE with intact females who go in to heat, but generally if its really bad the dog is neutered or sent to live with someone who doesn't have females for the duration. Most responsible breeders aren't looking to reproduce that level of instability in the temperament where the dog can't even function in the presence of a female in heat.

Just to be clear, I am not saying that its at all okay for owners of females to totally nonchalant about walking their females in heat. 
However I feel strongly that owners of intact males have just as much of a responsibility to maintain control of their dogs. If your dog loses all sense at the mere suggestion of a bitch in heat miles away, someone dropped the ball somewhere bigtime - either neuter the dog, train the dog, manage the dog, or all of the above.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Sorry, one more thing then I really am done rather than inspire* more ire directed at me*
> 
> Then those owners should castrate their males in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Why are you making this personal?

Nobody is directing_ 'ire'_ at you - we are all having a civilised debate.

The only one making it personal is you!


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I dont see the issue?
> If your bitch is in season, whats wrong with walking her on lead??
> 
> Dogs dont go insane with lust and loose all reason just because of a bitch in heat. Got to a dog show for a day and you will see a ring full of intact males and intact females who may or may not be in heat.
> ...


*In Europe it's against regulations to bring a in season bitch to a dog show or an obedience trial* 

Dogs go insane with lust, this happened a few times at the rottweiler ring (I talk about things I know, I assume this things happened with other breeds too) and the dogs weren't presented because they were frustrated and hard to handle. The bitches from the police force are kept in kennels for 3 weeks because their condition would interfere with the handling of the entire males.

I think is ok to walk a bitch in a remote aria, on lead, at strange hours, for short periods of time. When I will have a bitch I will try to keep her at home if I can.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

This is Kite (the brown one) on her in season walk yesterday. That was day 15, she's off lead and having a good run chasing a ball. 








If I kept her in for 3 weeks she'd lose muscle, and as an agility dog risk injury afterwards. As you can see, there's miles of sands for her to run on, no other dogs around, and any scent left will be washed away when the tide comes in. I can't see any harm - less so than keeping her at home where a public path is at the end of my garden.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Wish I lived near there looks amazing reminds me of a campsite near Oban .... utter bliss


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> If I kept her in for 3 weeks she'd lose muscle, and as an agility dog risk injury afterwards. As you can see, there's miles of sands for her to run on, no other dogs around, and any scent left will be washed away when the tide comes in. I can't see any harm - less so than keeping her at home where a public path is at the end of my garden.


In this situation there isn't any harm. It's a great place to walk her when she is in season.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Most responsible breeders aren't looking to reproduce that level of instability in the temperament where the dog can't even function in the presence of a female in heat.
> 
> Just to be clear, I am not saying that its at all okay for owners of females to totally nonchalant about walking their females in heat.
> However I feel strongly that owners of intact males have just as much of a responsibility to maintain control of their dogs. If your dog loses all sense at the mere suggestion of a bitch in heat miles away, someone dropped the ball somewhere bigtime - either neuter the dog, train the dog, manage the dog, or all of the above.


I don't understand how reacting to an in season bitch equates to a poor / unstable temperament?

I have said multiple times on these threads that I do not have an objection to people walking in season bitches responsibly at all - but they do need to give owners of intact dogs a fighting chance at managing their dogs around them. I meet so many in season females here that are just let offlead on the dog walking fields without anything being said by the owners until other dogs are exceptionally interested in them . I then avoid the area as I know that they will keep on coming and make the effort to drive to another area where my dog can go offlead (the fields are the only place within walking distance). For the sake of walking their bitch offlead in a busy area that many use these selfish individuals expect many other owners to accommodate them as I do. Or, more worryingly, make lots of 'jokes' and seem to want their bitch to be mated .


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't really plan on owning any bitches as i prefer dogs but if i ever do own an entire bitch then i'm unsure of my answer.

It all depends on the bitch in question, if i had a fairly lazy breed then i probably would keep her inside...if i didn't then the bitch would be taken to quiet areas at unsociable times(my job as a chef will definately help that lol). However as i do not intend to neuter any of my male dogs it's extremely unlikely i'll own an unspayed bitch.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Owners of entire male have a responsibility to be able to control there dogs on a lead should the need arise.


The problem with this though is that the dog can smell a bitch in season a distance away, us owners can't. If I don't know there's an in season bitch then I can't take precautions to make sure my intact dog doesn't go tearing off. Unless of course I keep him leashed literally all the time just in case which imo would be unfair to a dog with generally good recall.

It's never actually been a problems for me, none of my dogs have gone tearing off to visit an in season bitch, it's always been the bitches that have come tearing over to them! I'm just pointing out that we can't know a bitch is in season unless told.

And imo it's all very well saying train them and if you can't do that then castrate. Training takes time and is never guaranteed not to fail. Nor is castration guaranteed to stop the dog taking off after a bitch. And imo my dog is too young to be done anyway as he's not fully mature.

Just to clarify, I have no problem with people being sensible about when and where they walk their in season bitches. I just have a problem with those who come to popular off leash areas at busy times.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Kiva recently had her first season, and after walking her on lead down our street the day after, i decided very quickly that she was going to be grounded  there are a few dogs near us that roam free and of course they got a whiff of her and came running! she was uncomfortable with all the attention and was getting quite freaked by this lab that would not remove his nose from her bits.....I decided to keep her in for the duration for her own benefit, i have spent a lot of time from her being 7 weeks old taking her to classes, and puppy and then junior playgroups to socialise her as best i could, and i wasnt willing to see all that go out of the window because of a few amorous male dogs that wouldnt leave her alone until she got narked off  she was an absolute star and settled into extra play in the garden and at home training to make up for the lack of walks, and she didnt have anymore unfortunate meetings with pushy boys to put her off being a happy a friendly girl


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> The problem with this though is that the dog can smell a bitch in season a distance away, us owners can't. If I don't know there's an in season bitch then I can't take precautions to make sure my intact dog doesn't go tearing off. Unless of course I keep him leashed literally all the time just in case which imo would be unfair to a dog with generally good recall.
> 
> It's never actually been a problems for me, none of my dogs have gone tearing off to visit an in season bitch, it's always been the bitches that have come tearing over to them! I'm just pointing out that we can't know a bitch is in season unless told.
> 
> ...


If you read my post I was only talking about situations when all dogs are on a lead. I do not believe an in season bitch shouold be anywhere near where there is even a small risk of meeting off lead dogs.

I just got fed up reading this thread with being told females shouldnt go out at all and effectively anyone who takes on out is irresponsible - Which I think is a load of rubbish unless these people know our environment / where we live / walking areas which I dont believe they do.

In terms of on lead walking in on lead areas yes I believe an owner should be able to physically control their dog under if need be and if they cant physically hold that dog they shouldnt be walking it - Male or female.

I know personally considering my walking habits with Millie when she was in season which I explained earlier I would Never Ever go out of my way to advertise to average Joe when I am out in the public that my girl was in season - Considering I have had people offer me money for her to be bred I may as well walk around with a sign say 'puppy machine' on Millies harness.

I cannot talk for those who choose to take their dogs to dog parks / busy areas as I am not one of those. Just not liking the approach that anyone who leaves the house during those 3 weeks is irresponsable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

> ouesi said:
> 
> 
> > However I feel strongly that owners of intact males have just as much of a responsibility to maintain control of their dogs. If your dog loses all sense at the mere suggestion of a bitch in heat miles away, someone dropped the ball somewhere bigtime - either neuter the dog, train the dog, manage the dog, or all of the above.
> ...


Dogless, I did not say that reacting to a bitch in heat equates to poor temperament. I said if the dog loses all sense in the presence of a bitch in heat. 
I have a prey reactive dog. I don't expect him NOT to be reactive, that's who he is, and that's okay. However, I do expect him to listen to my directions despite the presence of triggers.

I think there is a bit of cultural difference going on here too. In the AKC, UKC and other venues here in the US, people show females in heat all the time. Both performance and conformation. It is normal and expected to have to not only have your intact male in the presence of bitches in season, but to have them compete and perform in their presence. 
This is a direct quote from a great dane breeder who has been showing over 30 years talking about her 17 month old boy at a show where there were two bitches in heat ringside:
"_My boy acted like a fool (wouldnt stand for exam, something he never had a problem with before)......*but thats my problem to fix*.......I would never blame a bitch owner for his stupid behavior_. "
Emphasis mine.
This breeder's attitude is not in the least unique. In fact I have yet to meet a competitior that did NOT share a similar attitude. 
This idea that an intact male will go insane and lose all sense in the presence of a female in heat is, I'm sorry, but laughable.

Do males get stupid around females in heat? Of course. A lot of dogs get stupid over ANY primal drive. 
To my way of thinking, if we can channel prey drive, which is every bit as primal and in some dogs every bit as powerful as sex drive, certainly you should be able to channel and control your dog's sex drive.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Basically taking away all that in essence is dog 

Don't know why humans want to posses and control to such a degree that an animal ends up being not what it was born to be. 

Might as well have a


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Sorry, one more thing then I really am done rather than inspire more ire directed at me
> 
> Then those owners should castrate their males in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Whether or not you think entire dogs should be able to be recalled in such situation or should be castrated makes no difference to the fact that some may recall but the majority of entire dogs (even those otherwise highly trained) do not.
This is the situation that you face when taking a bitch out in season where other dogs may be encountered off lead and the situation she will be placed in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

rona said:


> Basically taking away all that in essence is dog
> 
> Don't know why humans want to posses and control to such a degree that an animal ends up being not what it was born to be.


Rona, any time I mention training, you jump all over me.

You don't know me, you don't know my dogs. If you did, you'd realize how mistaken you are in your assumptions.
My dogs (two of which are adult rescues) get to freely enjoy themselves, do more things, go more places, than the majority of dogs I know.
Just because I believe in effective training does not make me an overbearing control freak dog owner who would be better off with a plastic toy, and to suggest that is insulting and uncalled for.






















































































































And why I let myself get sucked back in to this "polite discussion" is beyond me...


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> If you read my post I was only talking about situations when all dogs are on a lead. I do not believe an in season bitch shouold be anywhere near where there is even a small risk of meeting off lead dogs.
> 
> I just got fed up reading this thread with being told females shouldnt go out at all and effectively anyone who takes on out is irresponsible - Which I think is a load of rubbish unless these people know our environment / where we live / walking areas which I dont believe they do.
> 
> ...


This is not a dig at you but if your bitch was desperate to get to a dog when she was in season I don't think you would be able to hold her back lead or no lead. It works two ways.


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

I walk Bella when she is in season. She was due to be spayed back in March the little moo came into season 2 months early and the night before her op, needless to say I was not impressed anyway I digress.

Bella is walked late at night on her own on a cycle/walkers track. Our side of the track is very rarely used at it comes out at the end of our street. We tried her with no walks and just mental games and garden play but it just wasnt working for us or her.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> Kiva recently had her first season, and after walking her on lead down our street the day after, i decided very quickly that she was going to be grounded  there are a few dogs near us that roam free and of course they got a whiff of her and came running! she was uncomfortable with all the attention and was getting quite freaked by this lab that would not remove his nose from her bits.....I decided to keep her in for the duration for her own benefit, i have spent a lot of time from her being 7 weeks old taking her to classes, and puppy and then junior playgroups to socialise her as best i could, and* i wasnt willing to see all that go out of the window because of a few amorous male dogs that wouldnt leave her alone until she got narked off * she was an absolute star and settled into extra play in the garden and at home training to make up for the lack of walks, and she didnt have anymore unfortunate meetings with *pushy boys *to put her off being a happy a friendly girl


Er, sorry, but surely you realised that might happen if you walked your in-season bitch in a busy area.....?

The male dogs were simply being male dogs who were intensely affected by your dog's scent. They were not being 'pushy' - they were just doing what comes naturally to them


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i'm creeping in to this thread 

when i had a female and she was in heat i walked at unsociable hours really late at night, really early in the morning. I don't drive and thats not really any remote places nearby.

But now i don't have a female.

However my friend walked his rottie in season, flippin heck it was like my boys had a personaloity transplant  they went mental. wouldn't be quiet, wouldn't stop pulling on the lead. although to be fair he did fetch her round to my mates which is where i was with my boys, needless to say it ended up in a row between me and him


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

912142 said:


> This is not a dig at you but if your bitch was desperate to get to a dog when she was in season I don't think you would be able to hold her back lead or no lead. It works two ways.


If you read my posts youl see I acknowledge it works both ways. I wouldnt of had Millie off lead and Millie is 21Kg, I weigh considerably more. If I wasnt caperable of safely controlling holding her on a lead I wouldnt walk her on my own on the public footpaths at all.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

rona said:


> Basically taking away all that in essence is dog


I agree on this.

I don't understand something. If a dog is not keen on females in heat, what happens when he is used as a stud? Never mind, maybe I'm not so imaginative :biggrin:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, Katy will be walked when she is in season.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

TabithaJ said:


> Er, sorry, but surely you realised that might happen if you walked your in-season bitch in a busy area.....?
> 
> The male dogs were simply being male dogs who were intensely affected by your dog's scent. They were not being 'pushy' - they were just doing what comes naturally to them


Of course I realised it might happen  I dont believe i put anywhere in my post that i thought the male dog was acting un-naturally??? of course i fully understand the lure of an in season bitch, but i also understand that letting your in tact male dog roam the streets is not particularly responsible dog ownership  my dog was on lead with me, if the male dog hadnt just of been roaming free and had been with an owner, even if offlead i would stand more of a chance of warning the owner my dog was in season, or even if it approached the owner could then come and retrieve their dog, and not have the dog follow us wherever it pleased. yes he was doing what came naturally, but it doesnt stop his behaviour while acting naturally being pushy!


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

I intended on having my female retriever spayed as soon as we rescued her but unfortunately she came into season much earlier than expected and we had to delay. 
As she was such a young and lively dog we absolutely had to continue to walk her, it wouldn't have been fair not to. Luckily we live directly opposite a large wooded area so we took her for her walks early morning and late evening to try to avoid any other dogs. It worked out fine for us because it was during a particularly hot spring/summer time and we would have avoided walking her in the midday heat anyway.


----------

